# My Helper



## jeff (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's see... 10 years, times an average of probably 1.5 hours a day, plus a few hundred extra for the Bash months. That's at least 6000 hours I've spent working on the IAP and penturners.org. At least 95% of that time I had a helper that most of you never knew about. A little 5 pound, growth-stunted black and white cat named Mitten, who came to me sick and injured in 1996 and has been my nearly constant companion at home ever since. 

A few hours ago I lost Mitten to kidney failure after a thankfully short illness. 

I've had many cats, and loved them all, but my friendship with Mitten was special. He had a rough start in life and endured illness and surgeries in his youth. But he overcame most of his issues, and I like to believe that he enjoyed life here with me and his brothers and sisters. They say that cats have friends, but no masters, and I only hope that I was as good a friend to him as he was to me.  

Over the years, many people have commented on my calm disposition and patient approach to problems, but it hasn't been all me. It's just very difficult to type angry messages when a cat has his paws around your wrist.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 10, 2013)

My thoughts are with you on the loss of your family member.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Jeff. Animals do have a way of soothing the savage beast in all of us.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. 

Dave


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeff sorry for your lose, as you said thankful for a short illness. 

Mike


----------



## mpmopc (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry Jeff for your Mitten's passing


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeff, my sympathies, I lost my helper a few weeks ago after 14 years but I know you as I have treasured every day with our friends.


----------



## longbeard (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Jeff, they are truely family with uncoditional love and forgiveness


----------



## CaptG (Dec 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.   I know just how attached you can get.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeff, I certainly feel your loss. 

My last cat was certainly a very close companion for me and we enjoyed 19 years together. His replacement (who mysteriously showed up as a stray kitten about a month later) is very much the same coloring (all black with white spot on chest) and been with me a little over 12 years now. He always wants out in the shop when I go out there, and last weekend while I was down with a cold spent 50-60 hours on my lap while I rested and recovered in the Lazy Boy. 

Not all cats are so close of companions, but when you have one that is, there's sure an empty place your heart when they're gone. 

God Bless.


----------



## TimS124 (Dec 10, 2013)

My condolences on the passing of your friend.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Jeff, I know the felling. Been there a few times and will be again sometime.
Lin


----------



## SteveG (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeff, our close pets bring so much into our lives over the years, each in their own, individual way. They weave their way into our heart, and we suffer a great loss at their passing. I empathize with you at this time, your having had to say goodbye to Mitten today. I am very sorry for your loss. Hopefully you can ease that loss by reflecting on fond memories and times with Mitten.


----------



## brookswife803 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeff, I am so so sorry. We have these wonderful friends for such a short time but God packed a lifetime of love in each one. Hug your furkids often and be thankful for each day we get to love them. It sounds like you gave him an amazing life and he rewarded you with his love and friendship.


----------



## rej19 (Dec 10, 2013)

I've got to say I teared up reading this. I've been there a couple of times with dogs and will again soon with another. It's tough but they've had a great life.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am truly sorry for your loss. A good pet is a blessing, and you know that God brings one like Mitten into your life for a reason.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 10, 2013)

I am a believer in that sometimes, if we are very lucky, there are little angels who by happenstance or choice come into our lives. And for a short time, both lives become blessed. 

It sounds like Mitten was truly one of those special little angels. My deepest condolences, Jeff.


----------



## jeff (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you, my friends. Your words and thoughts are truly helpful.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Jeff.  All the best wishes.


----------



## PWL (Dec 10, 2013)

Really sorry for your loss Jeff!

PW


----------



## jppensplus (Dec 10, 2013)

Life has its bittersweet moments---I am sure you are grateful for the many moments shared with Mittens--


----------



## turncrazy43 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeff, so sorry for your loss. I too have a friend such as yours. She looks almost like your little loved one. She is now 14 years of age with health problems. I certainly dread the day of her passing and know our sorrow will be as great as yours. Again great sorrow for your loss of such a close friend.
________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry Jeff. It's hard to lose a good friend.


----------



## Pete275 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss Jeff. It is always hard to lose a good friend and it seems Mittens was a real good friend.

Wayne


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It looks like there was a lot more than 5 pounds of personality in that cat.


----------



## Teeball (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeff sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Scott (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeff, I'm sorry to hear about Mittens!  What a wonderful life he had with you!

Scott.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Dec 10, 2013)

She's a cutie,sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your buddy, Jeff.


----------



## watchman7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Jeff.


----------



## allisnut (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Jeff!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 11, 2013)

Jeff,

Sorry to hear about your loss! Cats are curious creatures...Tina has the same problem with a nearly identical looking cat named "Adrian". He likes to sit on the keyboard whenever she is working on the computer.....

You will find another special cat someday.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 11, 2013)

I never had any doubts of how we can get so close to animals and vice versa, they can be big, small, 2 leg, 4 leg, no legs and so on. The heart hurts when we lose a special animal friend, they give so much and ask for so little.

They are capable to make us change or be more compassionate towards others, as you so rightly claimed, they are great companion, always willing to please so, losing that long time friend, is no easy task.

I hope you find soon, another animal that is in need of some care and affection and that will fill the whole that your buddy left behind...!

Cheers
George


----------



## healeydays (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel for you Jeff.  We lost our car Slinky about 6 months ago.  He was a lounger like yours, but was also an outdoor hunter.  When he passed due to health, we went shelter hunting for a cat to replace him.  After many shelters not finding the personality we were looking for we ended up with 2 cat one of each personality.  I can tell you it's not the same, and the dog still hasn't gotten use to one of them...


----------



## penmaker1967 (Dec 11, 2013)

sorry for your los jeff


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel your pain Jeff.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 11, 2013)

healeydays said:


> we went shelter hunting for a cat to replace him.



We tried that to replace the two we lost this summer.  (One was on the couch pawing at me when I was getting ready for work and then I heard him fall to the floor, he passed away right in front of me, the other we had to have put down, he went downhill quickly and I had to make an emergency Sunday visit to the vet as he had a few strokes that weekend due to his kidneys failing and by Sunday he couldn't barely walk. To add to it, they charged $172 due to an after hours office visit :frown

Some of the shelters we went to were horrible smelling and one warned us they lost a lot of cats that week due to a sickness. (We have a 15.5 year old siamese runt that was pretty lonely but acceptable to respiratory issues, so we had to be careful).

One day I was out at a farm in back country kansas buying some raw milk and I asked if they had any kittens.. They both smiled as their cat brought one home that day. We waited a week for it to be old enough to take home and the kitten fit in perfect with us. He made himself at home right away.

The key thing to remember is that they are not suffering anymore and the memories they left with us will last forever. :cat:


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Dec 11, 2013)

*We know what you must be feeling...*

Jeff,

Been there a few times.  Hang in there.  If you're lucky you will be befriended by another wonderful cat.

My little Kinkaid can be a first class pest at times, but he's my pal.  I can always count on him to lay down right in the middle of what I'm doing.

Charlie


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 11, 2013)

So sorry Jeff.


----------



## ssajn (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss Jeff. Cats are special "people". Mine helps me all the time. Even when I don't want him too.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear about loss Jeff. Our pets have a way of earning a special place in our hearts...


----------



## gimpy (Dec 11, 2013)

Jeff, sorry for your loss,

They became family so quick

God's Peace


----------



## leaycraft (Dec 11, 2013)

Jeff:
My condolences.  Always hard losing a companion.  I sure Mitten knew you cared.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 11, 2013)

I am also sorry to hear this Jeff.


----------



## Monty (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I know she will be missed.
Let's see, 10 years helping you with IAP plus about 7 years before that... that's a great life for a cat. I know how much you will miss her as my wife and I have 6 cats, two of which came to live with us in '97.


----------



## Gary B. Reeter (Dec 11, 2013)

*Very sorry for your loss!*

Whether it be a dog or cat they become so much more. They become very good friends, they become family with unconditional love. I know how hard it it to loose a furry friend having lost several myself. I am very sorry to hear of your loss.

Sincerely,

Gary Reeter


----------



## jsolie (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Arbetlam (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. He looks like he was very happy and content.


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 11, 2013)

Jeff having had a pet of one sort or another all my life, I think I understand how you feel. 

I believe all mine will be waiting for me. 

My heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Kretzky (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Jeff, so very sorry for your loss. My sincere condolences.
I've had cats most of my adult life. I brought one from the UK to Canada with me. Sadly he is no longer with us. After his death, we started to volunteer at a local shelter & wouldn't you know it... We now have four cats! All tabbies, all special in their own way, all with their own 'personalities' & their own sad stories that hopefully we can go some way to putting right.
I feel your loss, you will never forget your little friend, but in her memory please, in time, consider giving a loving caring home to another as yet unknown little companion (or two).


----------



## RussFromNH (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  I know how hard it can be, our Mittie passed away earlier this year.


----------



## mark james (Dec 11, 2013)

Very sorry Jeff.  I bought a kitten for my daughter 10 years ago, and another for my wife 9 years ago...  Who do they follow around all day and supervise my turning - Me.  Wonderful companions.

Take Care and know you gave Mitten a loving home!


----------



## JP61 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, Jeff. 
Unfortunately, as pet owners, we have to deal with these heartaches.
Take care...


----------



## TomW (Dec 11, 2013)

Jeff,

Sorry for your loss.

Tom (And Turbo)


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel your sadness...been there and it ain't easy! Thoughts are with you!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 11, 2013)

Jeff, I am so sorry for the loss of your helper and companion.  It sounds like you, as well as he had a nice relationship.  I hope that you find another companion to help ease your loss.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 12, 2013)

A very heart warming story Jeff, and I'm very sorry for the loss of your dear friend.  It's obvious you touched his heart as much as he touched yours.  My prayers and condolences.


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 12, 2013)

So sorry to read this,Jeff.Thoughts & prayers go out to you during this sad time.





Steve


----------



## Pioneerpens (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeff sorry to hear you lost your best friend.


----------



## Lamplight66 (Dec 12, 2013)

I feel your pain. Pets truly have personalities, and losing one certainly hurts. A photo says a thousand words, I can tell you were a good pet parent!!


----------



## Ambidex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Jeff:frown:


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Jeff.  It is always special when you have had a pet that touches your life like that.


----------



## tim self (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss as well.  A cat has had me since 2001, I was leaving for work one morning and there's this kitten on the porch trying to get in.  Not wanting another cat, I pushed it away with my foot and said get out of here Jack.  That evening, the wife said "we have a new cat, Bobby (9 yr old) named him Jack.  I guess he was meant to be.  I've never been so attached to a cat ever.  He's been snake bit and lost half his body weight in the  past but still a robust 15 lbs.  LOML calls him her calm healer.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Jeff, losing an animal has always been worse than losing a person for me.


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I too lost a best friend that also had a had start in life to kidney cancer. They will always be in a special place in your heart.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 13, 2013)

Thankfully it was short.  Sorry it happened though.


----------



## hard hat (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, I too lost my feline friend recently. Hopefully you can find another just as good and keep your voice of reason


----------



## OZturner (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Jeff.
 
I heard it said that,
"Dogs have Masters", but 
"Cats have Servants".
 
If that is true and I believe it is, 
Then I dare say that at sometime in the not too distant future, another cat will choose you, as obviously "You are known as a Great Servant".
Brian.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Dec 27, 2013)

*Very Sorry Jeff*

Jeff,

I've been out of the loop lately but I wanted to add my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your helper. He will be waiting for you on the other side of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## jhelmuth (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry for the loss.


----------

